# Temporary Service Connection Issue - returning it



## AfterTen (Dec 1, 2015)

Plugged it in.
It updated
Connected to WiFi, says it’s connected to internet.
Skip Connecting to Google, go through 4 step tutorial
Last screen is...
Temporary Service Connection Issue
DIS_ERR_1000
There is a service connection issue. Please wait...

Stuck. Reboot does nothing.
Back in the box and back it goes.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

OK. Bye. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine connects no problem in the bedroom but won’t control the volume on an older Phillips tv. So I unplugged it took it less than 20 feet away down the hall to my new Roku tv. It controls the volume automatically there but I get the same Wi-Fi connection error constantly. It’ll connect then loose it or connect but not work. I know it’s not my router or network since it works on other tv not even that far away so idk just waiting on the next update to fix these issues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Did either of you attempt a hard reset and start from scratch? Never hurts to try. 

Little flippant towards the op because most giving it a shot would at least post and try to troubleshoot. Not just make a ***** post and say returning it. Nobody cares if that's what you're doing. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I just switched mine back to the other tv and it works fine here. I’m scared a hard reset will make me re download all the apps and I’ll loose everything in “my shows” which I’ve spent slot of time putting on. Someone in the Facebook group said it didn’t but others said it did. So idk what to do


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe others have multiple and it can access others for tur my show stuff. Not sure. Tough to really troubleshoot otherwise unless others have the same experience with a fix that didn't start with a reset.

My one big complaint with tivo in general has always been remotes. Too many variations and technologies with not enough options. Either give us one remote that can actually learn commands and has a backlight, or just make the basic included one and one upgraded one you can buy that will learn and have backlighting. They've been the worst company with so many incompatible remotes over the years and products.

And funny thing... I have an older (or I call it older) 1080 Pany lcd, and was surprised when the power button turned it off and the volume worked with no programming by me. Guess it gleaned the info via the hdmi connection.

I might switch my amp to one that can learn the TV volume controls so I can make that little peanut the only remote I need. Perfect for a bedroom setup minus the lack of a backlight. But once the TV is on, I can do without tur backlight, and the remote is pretty intuitive with the layout it might not be necessary after layout memory kicks in. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't looked, but I wonder if there's a way to reset the remote itself and see if it will figure out the Philips TV. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Right I’m thinking it’s tied to your TiVo or google account so if I log back in maybe it will save my things. At moment I just swapped my Apple TV and this. But I’d rather them be opposite but neither will control the volume on the opposite tv lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

dbpaddler said:


> I haven't looked, but I wonder if there's a way to reset the remote itself and see if it will figure out the Philips TV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I've unpaired and repaired tons of times it works for a few seconds then stops. Even when you manually enter codes there's no way for them to stick. Apparently it's a known issue and will be addressed in the next update

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AfterTen (Dec 1, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> Did either of you attempt a hard reset and start from scratch? Never hurts to try.
> 
> Little flippant towards the op because most giving it a shot would at least post and try to troubleshoot. Not just make a ***** post and say returning it. Nobody cares if that's what you're doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I guess my frustration is two fold.
1. I Googled my error and found nothing. So I'm guessing I'm the only person who came across this error. So this post is really for others in the future that might google the same error and at least see this post.

2. A consumer device CANNOT do this. It's bush league. Fire Sticks, Roku, Apple TV 4K. I have them all and none have ever just started and infinitely shown a "Please wait" error. I had higher hopes so it was just frustrating.


----------

